

Why doesn't Hacker News have a search functionality? - priyankt

Yesterday I was reading a post regarding who's hiring on HN and it took me some time to find it again. I was really looking for a search bar, but couldn't find one. Why don't HN have a search bar?
======
akent
Try: <http://www.hnsearch.com/>

There is also <http://searchyc.com/> but they are currently down.

~~~
riffraff
I guess the OP would actually want to know why such a functionality is not
built-in. At least I'd like to know.

I understand that there is an infinity of ingredients that make up a good
search, but surely a trivial implementation would not take too much effort
from PG, or at least he could bless an external one and put a form referring
to it? A Google ajax search perhaps?

------
patrickod
I guess (but I could easily be in the wrong here) that it just hasn't been
high on pg's priority list. As akent said there are alternatives out there,
but I guess it would be nice to have duplicate submission detection built-in.

------
passionmuse
I agree. I'd like to see search functionality added too. It just doesn't make
a lot of sense, in my eyes, to not have it on a site like this. It would be
infinitely useful on so many different levels.

~~~
akent
Apparently, wish and you shall receive! See the search box at the bottom of
the page.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html#4jun11>

